# el camino: a breaking bad movie (2019) *spoilers*



## NorthAlabama

now that it's been released, here's a thread for discussion, enjoy!


----------



## dwatt

What happened to skinny Pete? Was looking forward to more of the interrogation scene from one of the trailers.


----------



## ufo4sale

This has to be one of the worst things I ever watched in my life. The world would have been better off if this movie was never created. I was expecting more from Vince Gilligan. Seriously what was he thinking.


----------



## GoPackGo

I loved it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

related story:
RIP Robert Forester


> Robert Forster, an Academy Award nominee for his work as Max Cherry in Quentin Tarantino's Jackie Brown, died at his Los Angeles home today following a brief battle with brain cancer.
> 
> Forster appeared in more than 100 films, including...three additional projects in 2019: El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie, Steven Spielberg's Amazing Stories and Werewolf.


----------



## Turtleboy

Maybe Dexter will kill Jesse.


----------



## xuxa

Perfect epilogue and great film.


----------



## Hank

I loved it. I hated it. It was better than CATS.


----------



## dslunceford

I liked much of it. Watched the series finale immediately before watching it. Think it needs another viewing.


----------



## jsmeeker

Just got back from the theater. Thought it was really great. A fitting end to the story of Jesse Pinkman. 

A few quick random thoughts as it's late.

Wasn't expecting to see anything with Jane. That flashback was nice. It hurt and stung a bit. But nice to see her again. How awesome was it that “Florence” (Marla Gibbs) was deciding if she should get a new vacuum or her old one repaired. Just great casting there. Liked the banter between Badger and Skinny Pete. A little surprised we never saw more of them once Jesse took of in the Fiero and Badger went off to dump Skinny's car. The extended flash back with Jesse and Landry.. err.. I mean Todd, was really creepy and weird That Todd sure was a weird dude. 

Yeah.. that was good.. I had not rewatched any Breaking Bad since the final episode. I don't really feel like I missed out on stuff or people by not remembering them Maybe one or two exceptions. More on that later. Time for bed


----------



## hummingbird_206

I really liked it. I figured there would be flashback scenes so we could see characters that had died and I wasn't disappointed. 

I was hoping to see Saul, was he in it and I missed it?

We watched on Netflix. I'll be buying the BD when it's released.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Watched this last night at home after watching the last couple of episodes of Breaking Bad Friday. Thoroughly enjoyed El Camino!

We heard on the news report what we had assumed at the end of BB - that Walter White did die in that ending gun battle. So what was the timeline of Jessie and Walter in the hotel room toward the end of El Camino? A flashback to when?


----------



## jsmeeker

markymark_ctown said:


> Watched this last night at home after watching the last couple of episodes of Breaking Bad Friday. Thoroughly enjoyed El Camino!
> 
> We heard on the news report what we had assumed at the end of BB - that Walter White did die in that ending gun battle. So what was the timeline of Jessie and Walter in the hotel room toward the end of El Camino? A flashback to when?


It seems like when they first started cooking in the RV out in the desert.


----------



## dslunceford

hummingbird_206 said:


> I was hoping to see Saul, was he in it and I missed it?


I don't think he was. I think the one scene I remember with him was in the "previously on..." upfront section before the movie played


----------



## GoPackGo

markymark_ctown said:


> Watched this last night at home after watching the last couple of episodes of Breaking Bad Friday. Thoroughly enjoyed El Camino!
> 
> We heard on the news report what we had assumed at the end of BB - that Walter White did die in that ending gun battle. So what was the timeline of Jessie and Walter in the hotel room toward the end of El Camino? A flashback to when?


That was a flashback to the events immediately following S02E09, the episode where Jesse and Walt are stuck in the desert for 4 days with a dead RV battery and diminishing food and water.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I must say, the extent to which the Todd actor has aged since Breaking Bad was extremely distracting...almost as bad as Mike on Better Call Saul, but at least there we've had a few years to get used to it.


----------



## dslunceford

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182610664092831747


----------



## Hank

GoPackGo said:


> That was a flashback to the events immediately following S02E09, the episode where Jesse and Walt are stuck in the desert for 4 days with a dead RV battery and diminishing food and water.


Right. The showed the RV parked out front right before that scene.

Overall, I though it was a good addition and final ending to the BB story. I told my wife, I really don't care about anyone else.. Skyler, Walt Jr, Marie. Meh. Everyone else of interest is dead, except for Saul Goodman. I think Skinny Pete and Badger could have a spin-off of their own, I'd watch that, but I know that would never happen. Skinny Pete is pretty darn smart. It could be like they intended the BSC spin-off to be a "comedy", but then Vince turned it back into standard BB drama, and I'm very glad for that.

What I didn't like about "El Camino" about it was the short movie form factor. Just not enough time to set up the very long and slow and elaborate scenes/gambits that VG and the writers have done in the past with BB and BCS. Things like Walt building the trunk-gun in the desert, or Mike setting up that elaborate scheme in the desert to dust the Salamanca trucks with meth or cocaine or whatever to get caught crossing the border. Countless examples of this that the movie format just doesn't allow. I missed that part.

Finally, I found it a TINY cheat to use the same vacuum guy to get disappeared the same as Walt and Saul did. I like how they did it, but inside was a little disappointed that they went that way, as opposed to something completely different.

I wonder if future Jesse will ever make it to Omaha and accidentally run into future Saul?


----------



## GoPackGo

Hank said:


> I wonder if future Jesse will ever make it to Omaha and accidentally run into future Saul?


Well _someone_ is following Gene and freaking him out, we just don't know who it is yet, I don't think.


----------



## dwatt

Hank said:


> Right. The showed the RV parked out front right before that scene.
> 
> Overall, I though it was a good addition and final ending to the BB story. I told my wife, I really don't care about anyone else.. Skyler, Walt Jr, Marie. Meh. Everyone else of interest is dead, except for Saul Goodman. I think Skinny Pete and Badger could have a spin-off of their own, I'd watch that, but I know that would never happen. Skinny Pete is pretty darn smart. It could be like they intended the BSC spin-off to be a "comedy", but then Vince turned it back into standard BB drama, and I'm very glad for that.
> 
> What I didn't like about "El Camino" about it was the short movie form factor. Just not enough time to set up the very long and slow and elaborate scenes/gambits that VG and the writers have done in the past with BB and BCS. Things like Walt building the trunk-gun in the desert, or Mike setting up that elaborate scheme in the desert to dust the Salamanca trucks with meth or cocaine or whatever to get caught crossing the border. Countless examples of this that the movie format just doesn't allow. I missed that part.
> 
> Finally, I found it a TINY cheat to use the same vacuum guy to get disappeared the same as Walt and Saul did. I like how they did it, but inside was a little disappointed that they went that way, as opposed to something completely different.
> 
> I wonder if future Jesse will ever make it to Omaha and accidentally run into future Saul?


As Jessie was supposed to get disappeared by the same guy the same way as Walt and Saul at the end of BB is made sense that it was called back here. After all it has only been 6 months or so.


----------



## Hank

dwatt said:


> As Jessie was supposed to get disappeared by the same guy the same way as Walt and Saul at the end of BB is made sense that it was called back here. After all it has only been 6 months or so.


I get that. I just think it was the lazy way out (in terms of writing). I expected a little be more from VG and staff. Not the same story again. That's all.


----------



## markymark_ctown

They all used the same guy to disappear, per Saul’s suggestion. What’s lazy about that?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

markymark_ctown said:


> They all used the same guy to disappear, per Saul's suggestion. What's lazy about that?


And Jesse doesn't seem like the type who would have that kind of connections. He's lucky he more or less remembered how to get in touch with Mr. (Vacuum) Clean(er).


----------



## jsmeeker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And Jesse doesn't seem like the type who would have that kind of connections. He's lucky he more or less remembered how to get in touch with Mr. (Vacuum) Clean(er).


and he didn't rally quite get that exactly right either. Typical Jesse


----------



## markymark_ctown

Not to mention there probably aren’t too many ‘make me disappear’ guys in ABQ


----------



## Hank

Right, so why are you all focused on "make me disappear" people? I'm talking about something completely different... not Vacuum guy #2, etc. I'm just saying, I expected something creative and new from VG+friends, not the same ending storyline for the third time.


----------



## Hank

By the way, I got the "*Margarita Me B*tch*" at the Alamo last night.


----------



## jsmeeker

Rye-Cin Stogie


----------



## DevdogAZ

Is it really worth $250k for the vacuum guy to make you disappear? Seems like with that kind of cash, Jesse should have been able to figure out his own method of disappearing.


----------



## GoPackGo

I don’t know if a wanted man like Jesse can disappear without help, and his network of criminal associates was small.


----------



## kaszeta

DevdogAZ said:


> Is it really worth $250k for the vacuum guy to make you disappear? Seems like with that kind of cash, Jesse should have been able to figure out his own method of disappearing.


Well, it is only $125k if you show up the first time.

Vacuum cleaner guy is at least thorough in his work, getting full alternative identities in place complete with partial paper trails, car registrations, etc. That can't come cheap.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

GoPackGo said:


> I don't know if a wanted man like Jesse can disappear without help, and his network of criminal associates was small.


Yeah, and I suspect if Jesse in particular had tried it on his own he wouldn't have lasted a week.

He was never exactly a criminal mastermind, or any kind of mastermind.


----------



## spartanstew

I was a little bored.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> Is it really worth $250k for the vacuum guy to make you disappear? Seems like with that kind of cash, Jesse should have been able to figure out his own method of disappearing.


I agree that it's not easy to totally disappear and get an entirely new identity with impunity, and the vacuum guy is worth his services for someone like Jesse who might not have access to such a network. But that said, I thought it was wrong for him to charge Jesse double (maybe include a $50k 'no-show' fee), and I really think that VG could have come up with some other very creative way for Jesse to get away from ABQ free and clear. But even taking it one step further, the escape to "Alaska" was just too similar to the WW escape to "NH" (or wherever WW went) had. Cold, desolate, snowy. Even the way he "smuggled" Jesse and Walt in those trucks was just too similar FOR ME.


----------



## jsmeeker

How did Saul get to Omaha? Same way?


----------



## Hank

We don't know for sure.


----------



## DougF

Just finished. It wasn’t bad. It was pretty good. But, and I hate to sound like a movie critic here, was it necessary? I just don’t know that it added anything substantial to the Breaking Bad story. 

The best thing was the banter between Skinny Pete and Badger. I didn’t notice it as much about some of the others but how much Jesse Plemons and Bryan Cranston have aged really took me out of the moment.


----------



## xuxa

It was cool to see Los Pollos Hermanos is now twisters and Saul's office is gone


----------



## photoshopgrl

DougF said:


> Just finished. It wasn't bad. It was pretty good. But, and I hate to sound like a movie critic here, was it necessary? I just don't know that it added anything substantial to the Breaking Bad story.


It felt necessary for those like me that was never fully satisfied with Jesse's ending. THIS was the ending he deserved. I loved the hell out of this. I am so happy I avoided all spoilers for it. Went tonight and was surprised by how many people were in our obscure theater at 10pm on a Sunday night.

For me this had everything I could have wanted to tie up the story. Like others have said, I would have liked a small cameo from Saul but I supposed by the time these events happened, Saul had probably already been scooted away to Omaha. I don't think he wasted any time getting out of dodge!

I was laughing so hard over the Skinny Pete/Badger bickering at the start, I think I may have missed a few lines. I'll have to watch again on Netflix to see. They were always the best comedy relief. I also sat in the theater after the credits thinking something else was coming. So they really just filmed that Skinny scene in the police station solely for promo. Nice. Was honestly not expecting the Walt scene. Loved they found a way to have Bryan back too! Didn't ever care about Jane in the show and didn't care about her here.


----------



## astrohip

Here is a great interview with Bryan Cranston, discussing all things BB plus the movie. Not a long read, and worth reading.

Bryan Cranston on 'El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie'

Here's how much faith BC has in Vince:
*
How did you feel when Vince Gilligan told you he wanted you to play Walt again for this?*
It was wonderful. I was really grateful that he thought of me to be a part of this. At the same time, I was wondering, "How the hell is that going to work?" I guessed it only could be retrospective, in flashback, and said, "OK, whatever he has to do." And basically, that's it. If Vince Gilligan called me and said, "I need you to wash my car," I'd say, "How about this Saturday?" I would do anything for him, because I know he is so devoted to the integrity of the characters. He wouldn't do this if it didn't have a germane place in the storytelling.


----------



## DougF

'El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie' Was Originally 3 Hours Says Aaron Paul


----------



## DougF

astrohip said:


> Here is a great interview with Bryan Cranston, discussing all things BB plus the movie. Not a long read, and worth reading.
> 
> Bryan Cranston on 'El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie'
> 
> Here's how much faith BC has in Vince:
> *
> How did you feel when Vince Gilligan told you he wanted you to play Walt again for this?*
> It was wonderful. I was really grateful that he thought of me to be a part of this. At the same time, I was wondering, "How the hell is that going to work?" I guessed it only could be retrospective, in flashback, and said, "OK, whatever he has to do." And basically, that's it. If Vince Gilligan called me and said, "I need you to wash my car," I'd say, "How about this Saturday?" I would do anything for him, because I know he is so devoted to the integrity of the characters. He wouldn't do this if it didn't have a germane place in the storytelling.





> *You didn't have time to shave your head for this, so you had to wear a bald cap. Was it strange playing Walter White under those conditions?*
> No. As a matter of fact, when we put the bald cap on and glued on the facial hair, it was like, "Wow." I look in the mirror, and it's so helpful as an actor to say, "This is what I'm presenting." This look represented so much to me back then, and it just transports you to that time and your ability to drop into that character.


Well, that explains a lot. Something about Walt/Bryan just looked off. I chalked it up to aging (and he is 10 years older than when that episode was shot) but he just didn't look right to me.


----------



## hummingbird_206

DougF said:


> 'El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie' Was Originally 3 Hours Says Aaron Paul


Maybe they will release an extended version on disk. I'd buy it!


----------



## photoshopgrl

DougF said:


> 'El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie' Was Originally 3 Hours Says Aaron Paul


I feel cheated knowing this. Give me all the Breaking Bad related content forever.



hummingbird_206 said:


> Maybe they will release an extended version on disk. I'd buy it!


Oh please, YES!!!


----------



## dwatt

photoshopgrl said:


> I feel cheated knowing this. Give me all the Breaking Bad related content forever.
> 
> Oh please, YES!!!


Think of what could be. A Netflix limited series of Skinny Pete's arrest and interrogation and Badger's hitchhiking trip back to ABQ.


----------



## hefe

I thought it was just ok. I don't know what I was expecting from a movie, but it felt like a couple episodes just strung together. Which, I guess, is fine. But that's how I felt about it. It was just fine. In fact, I didn't watch it all at once, I had trouble staying with it and stopped around half way, and finished it the next day.

Jesse was a different person, which in character, makes sense given what he has been through. But all the "Jesse-ness" was taken out of him. The personality was destroyed for this gritty and hardened action character. Again, understandable from what he's been through, it just felt so different. We only got a glimpse of his personality in the flashbacks. I didn't hate it, but I didn't think on its own it was that great.


----------



## photoshopgrl

dwatt said:


> Think of what could be. A Netflix limited series of Skinny Pete's arrest and interrogation and Badger's hitchhiking trip back to ABQ.


I'd watch the heck out of that!


----------



## tiellv

DevdogAZ said:


> Is it really worth $250k for the vacuum guy to make you disappear? Seems like with that kind of cash, Jesse should have been able to figure out his own method of disappearing.


Haines ("40 miles that way") is not a very good place to disappear in. It's a very small town and he'd definitely stand out.


----------



## dwatt

tiellv said:


> Haines ("40 miles that way") is not a very good place to disappear in. It's a very small town and he'd definitely stand out.


You never know, he could be working on a Discovery channel gold mining show now. Is gold magnetic?


----------



## Hank

Or he meets up with Dexter at an Alaskan logging camp and they debate if Tony Soprano is actually dead or not.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Aaron Paul, Vince Gilligan reveal alternate endings to 'El Camino: A Breaking Bad Movie'


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel

At least Jesse had an additional $250K from the welder's duffel (less blow and hooker spend). A new identity is cool and all, but he really needs to change his look.


----------



## xuxa

photoshopgrl said:


> I feel cheated knowing this. Give me all the Breaking Bad related content forever.
> 
> Oh please, YES!!!


Vince has stated in interviews that there will be deleted scenes including the Skinny Pete interview on the bluray release


----------



## smak

Hank said:


> By the way, I got the "*Margarita Me B*tch*" at the Alamo last night.
> 
> View attachment 43828


Too bad they didn't do something similar at the Jay & Silent Bob screening. At least where it's legal 

-smak-


----------



## Gregor

I liked it. Took me awhile to figure out Todd, but the rest of it was very well done. I guess now I can't hide money in my fridge


----------



## kaszeta

Gregor said:


> I liked it. Took me awhile to figure out Todd, but the rest of it was very well done. I guess now I can't hide money in my fridge


My two guesses for the hiding spot were the fridge and that weird filled-in swimming pool.


----------



## photoshopgrl

kaszeta said:


> My two guesses for the hiding spot were the fridge and that weird filled-in swimming pool.


I kept thinking he removed bricks from the fireplace and stashed them back there.


----------



## DevdogAZ

kaszeta said:


> My two guesses for the hiding spot were the fridge and that weird filled-in swimming pool.


I also thought it would be that filled-in swimming pool. The way they highlighted that at the beginning seemed like a bit of a Chekov's gun. But it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## Hank

DevdogAZ said:


> I also thought it would be that filled-in swimming pool. The way they highlighted that at the beginning seemed like a bit of a Chekov's gun. But it turned out to be nothing.


Even during the movie I leaned over to my wife and said "it's in the pool!!" I wonder why they put in that MacGuffin in there in the first place?


----------



## getreal

Hank said:


> Even during the movie I leaned over to my wife and said "it's in the pool!!" I wonder why they put in that MacGuffin in there in the first place?


A pool is a perfect spot for a red herring!


----------



## 702

markymark_ctown said:


> Not to mention there probably aren't too many 'make me disappear' guys in ABQ


I'm sure there is plenty.... but they'll leave you in a whole in the desert.

This guy might be the only one that leaves you alive


----------



## photoshopgrl

702 said:


> I'm sure there is plenty.... but they'll leave you in a whole in the desert.
> 
> This guy might be the only one that leaves you alive


I'm sad the actor is dead so we won't see him again in BCS.


----------



## kaszeta

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm sad the actor is dead so we won't see him again in BCS.


Yeah, and I suspect BCS will have to skip over some material they might have otherwise covered because of this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

kaszeta said:


> Yeah, and I suspect BCS will have to skip over some material they might have otherwise covered because of this.


How so? BCS is before BB, and EC is after (with a little overlap in flashback). I don't think Vacuum Cleaner Guy would ever have played a role in BCS...would he?


----------



## kaszeta

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How so? BCS is before BB, and EC is after (with a *little overlap in flashback*). I don't think Vacuum Cleaner Guy would ever have played a role in BCS...would he?


There's your answer.

And I we also know that Saul knew of the service for a while.


----------



## dwatt

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How so? BCS is before BB, and EC is after (with a little overlap in flashback). I don't think Vacuum Cleaner Guy would ever have played a role in BCS...would he?


You never know. He could have had a hankering for a Cinnabon while travelling through Nebraska.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

kaszeta said:


> There's your answer.
> 
> And I we also know that Saul knew of the service for a while.


Ah, you're one of those who thinks BCS will overlap with BB!

I don't see it happening, personally. I think BCS ends when (or before) Saul ever shows up on BB.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I agree with Rob. I don't see why BCS would include a flashback of when Saul was evacuated from ABQ. Maybe they would have found a way to work it in, but it doesn't seem like a part of the story they would need to tell so I don't think we're missing out on anything by them not being able to do it now.

But for all we know, if VG and PG thought it was important, maybe they filmed something with Forster while he was on set for El Camino.


----------



## rcandsc

dwatt said:


> Think of what could be. A Netflix limited series of Skinny Pete's arrest and interrogation and Badger's hitchhiking trip back to ABQ.


Church


----------



## kaszeta

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, you're one of those who thinks BCS will overlap with BB!


Well, it has overlapped a few times. We came damn close to even showing Ed in S4E5, which covered the period _immediately_ preceding his pickup.


----------



## Hank

I'm kinda torn on if BCS would invoke the vacuum guy. On one hand, I kinda doubt it would come up in BCS, Saul just isn't to the point of needing that kind of person for his clientele (that happens much later in the BB timeline), but then again, Saul does have his card in his desk (again, much later) with the specific vacuum to order to get disappeared. So they crossed paths at some point, but I think that point will be between the time BCS ends and before BB begins.


----------



## kaszeta

Hank said:


> Saul does have his card in his desk (again, much later) with the specific vacuum to order to get disappeared.


Details, man. It's the *dust filter* you order. Order just the vacuum and you'll get a vacuum!


----------



## hefe

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, you're one of those who thinks BCS will overlap with BB!
> 
> I don't see it happening, personally. I think BCS ends when (or before) Saul ever shows up on BB.


I think they could do something cursory in showing his escape on the way to explaining Gene...


----------



## Hank

hefe said:


> I think they could do something cursory in showing his escape on the way to explaining Gene...


Oh, excellent point. That was totally skipped over in BB. Hope they already filmed it though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hefe said:


> I think they could do something cursory in showing his escape on the way to explaining Gene...


The problem is, that falls in the time between the main body of the show and where the "flash-forwards" pick up.


----------



## gweempose

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, you're one of those who thinks BCS will overlap with BB! I don't see it happening, personally. I think BCS ends when (or before) Saul ever shows up on BB.


I would personally love to see BCS end at the exact point where Saul meets Walter for the first time.


----------



## hefe

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The problem is, that falls in the time between the main body of the show and where the "flash-forwards" pick up.


I don't see that as a problem. Can easily flash to whatever time they want to show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hefe said:


> I don't see that as a problem. Can easily flash to whatever time they want to show.


But that's not what they're doing. They have two timelines.


----------



## hefe

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But that's not what they're doing. They have two timelines.


But it says nothing about what they _will _do.

If we're going to get to Gene, there's no reason they can't fill us in with more detail about how he got there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hefe said:


> But it says nothing about what they _will _do.
> 
> If we're going to get to Gene, there's no reason they can't fill us in with more detail about how he got there.


They've already gotten past Gene.

I mean, sure, they could add new timelines if they wanted to. But I can't see how it would be good storytelling, and they seem addicted to good storytelling.

I think the show ends at or before BB. It would be crazy to go on through the BB years, just to get to Saul leaving. And it would be crazy to add a whole new timeline this late in the game, just to show something that they've already moved beyond.


----------



## hefe

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They've already gotten past Gene.
> 
> I mean, sure, they could add new timelines if they wanted to. But I can't see how it would be good storytelling, and they seem addicted to good storytelling.
> 
> I think the show ends at or before BB. It would be crazy to go on through the BB years, just to get to Saul leaving. And it would be crazy to add a whole new timeline this late in the game, just to show something that they've already moved beyond.


I don't know what that means...that they've "gotten past Gene." Do you think that part is all wrapped up?

I'd like to know how he got there. I don't think it would be crazy to address it.


----------



## GoPackGo

We have about 6 years to go until Better Call Saul catches up to the beginning of Breaking Bad's timeline.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

hefe said:


> I don't know what that means...that they've "gotten past Gene." Do you think that part is all wrapped up?
> 
> I'd like to know how he got there. I don't think it would be crazy to address it.


They've gone well past the point where he gets there in the flash-forwards. They're telling an entirely different story there.

The main story of the show will NEVER get there. They're not going to keep it going all the way through BB.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But that's not what they're doing. They have two timelines.


I'm not sure what you mean by "two timelines." The flash forwards have already covered periods both before and after Saul gets "disappeared" to Omaha. So the argument that there is no timeline where this fits doesn't make sense.

I agree that they never had any intention of showing Saul and Vacuum Guy interact, so I don't think we've lost anything, but I don't think "two timelines" is a good explanation for why they won't do it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "two timelines." The flash forwards have already covered periods both before and after Saul gets "disappeared" to Omaha. So the argument that there is no timeline where this fits doesn't make sense.


??? No, they haven't. They've all been after he arrived in Omaha.

Or am I forgetting something?

As far as I can recall, they've all dealt with "Gene's" gradually deteriorating mental state in his new life.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Would you folks please take the BCS discussion to a BCS thread? Here's a link to the last episode aired so far
Better Call Saul S4E10: "Winner"


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ??? No, they haven't. They've all been after he arrived in Omaha.
> 
> Or am I forgetting something?
> 
> As far as I can recall, they've all dealt with "Gene's" gradually deteriorating mental state in his new life.


Nope, there was a flash-forward scene of Saul in his office getting all his cash together and getting ready to get out of Dodge.


----------



## smak

I really don't think they're going to show a 3rd trip hidden in the back of a truck. it's a bit of overkill. We know how it works.

If they want to show his first days in Omaha, just show him walking down the street with the truck just leaving. No need to show anybody else.

-smak-


----------



## Tony_T

AMC Premiere tonight.


----------



## mattyro7878

Week from Tonite...Better Call Saul!!!


----------



## Worf

Anyone know if El Camino will re-air? I guess I missed it and a search of the guide turns up nothing.


----------



## Craigbob

Worf said:


> Anyone know if El Camino will re-air? I guess I missed it and a search of the guide turns up nothing.


It's on Netflix if you have that. It might also be on AMC On Demand.


----------



## weaver

Worf said:


> Anyone know if El Camino will re-air? I guess I missed it and a search of the guide turns up nothing.


Tuesday 11:00 PM, Saturday 12:35 AM EST on AMC


----------



## DevdogAZ

If you enjoyed the official Breaking Bad podcast, an episode about El Camino was just released today.


----------



## boywaja

DevdogAZ said:


> If you enjoyed the official Breaking Bad podcast, an episode about El Camino was just released today.


its not the Breaking Bad Insider Podcast, though that would make sense.
Its on the Better Call Saul Insider Podcast, and there are two episodes. one monday and one today.

of course kelley dixon introduced it as the breaking bad insider podcast. But at least on itunes, that isn't where it was posted if you're looking.


----------



## zyzzx

I listened to both podcasts but I did a lot of fast forwarding. I'm not into the lovefest that VG goes into with the other creators of "el camino." With a podcast I'm looking for information, not how great a job everyone did.


----------



## ufo4sale

Does anyone else hate this movie as much as me? It was slow, very boring, and no action. And I’m a huge fan of BB, Better Call Saul, and VG.


----------



## Tony_T

I didn't hate it, but I would have preferred that the first half focusing on the days after Jessie's escape (and flashbacks) instead of the whole movie, and a second half on what happened years later.
Almost 3 hrs with commercials on AMC (thank god for FF)

Thought the $1,800 plot point was ridiculous.


----------



## sharkster

ufo4sale said:


> Does anyone else hate this movie as much as me? It was slow, very boring, and no action. And I'm a huge fan of BB, Better Call Saul, and VG.


Interesting question, as I just opened this thread again to see what people are thinking about the movie. I still have it sitting in 'My Shows' and something keeps making me scroll past it when I'm deciding on something to watch.


----------



## MikeekiM

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I must say, the extent to which the Todd actor has aged since Breaking Bad was extremely distracting...almost as bad as Mike on Better Call Saul, but at least there we've had a few years to get used to it.


This...100%...

I just did a rewatch with my wife of the Breaking Bad series... First time for her... It was a great re-watch!

I never did watch El Camino, so this was my first time... Overall, I liked it a lot... Almost everyone's storyline got a nice neat bow around it at the end of Feline... Except for Jesse (besides the fact that his story continues)... And this was the continuation... From that perspective, I loved it... Pinkman deserved a proper conclusion to his storyline...

Everyone aged and changed a little bit over the last five years... But none of them really bothered me, other than Todd... Todd put a lot of weight on his face... And every time he was on-screen, his physical difference from Feline completely took me out of the movie...

But overall, I loved this... I love that it takes place moments after the finale, and tells a good story about the aftermath...

I did NOT feel that way about the Veronica Mars movie... I was a little concerned that I would watch El Camino back-to-back and have the same experience as I had with the VM film... I think the VM film was probably outstanding for people that followed the series when it originally aired, and then having waited years, got to see all their favorite characters...kind of a reunion of sorts to see all of these actors that you missed seeing on the screen... But having binged the VM TV series, and watching the film right after... Left little to be desired IMHO...

El Camino was surprisingly satisfying for me...


----------

